# newie!!!



## vella49 (Jun 25, 2007)

hi all, im not really south glam but nobody else seems to be in any other counties . Based in neath having treatment in neath and bridgend any one else being seen there?


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Vella,

I had my investigations under Bridgend and NPT but I'm under CARU now.

Andi x


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Vella,

That sounds nasty .. hope you're better now.  DH and myself only had investigations there really, we need ICSI so we were referred to Cardiff.  Mind you, all that took months. 

I only saw Miss Dossa twice .. once on initial consultation and then when I had an echovist scan in NPT hospital.  Generally, I found the unit okay but I have learnt one thing through this process .... don't rely on people to do their jobs .. letters get lost between departments, you have to keep on otherwise you may get forgotten or delayed .. but that's another story.

Will you be getting another try there?  I know Bridgend is NHS funded so how many attempts can you have?

Andi x


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Forgot to say I've learnt a lot from a book I bought ... Zita West - Fertility & Conception.  It covers everything


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Keep your chin up


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Andi

How are you keeping, did you suffer from bloating, wind and upset tummy while DR i am on day 4 now of DR, it has only started today, it may be from a cup of soup i had in work today, felt a bit dodgie after i drunk that, it is a while ago sincle i did the injections with iui (Suprecur 0.5ml thuis time with ivf 0.3ml whrn i had iui) so i cant really remember how i felt.  Have you had this.

Crazybabe


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Crazybabe,

I'm not too bad thanks for asking.

I had a very loose tummy (TMI I know  ) and was also getting up during the night for a wee.  And alot of disturbed sleep, I had difficulty getting back get off after going to the loo .

It won't be long I'll be starting all over again  

Hope things settle down for you.

Andi x


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

hi andie

the way im feeling, It is quite uncomfortable it feels inbetween a upset tummy and period pain, is this normal side effects when DR, i am on day 4 of DR.

I was getting quite worried thinking i was Hyper Stimilating but that cant be as i am only DR.

Thanks

Crazybabe


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Crazybabe,

You're right, you're only switching off your hormones at this stage but if it persists I would contact the Clinic to check, I'm not sure if this is a side effect, maybe it affects people differently.

Hope it eases up soon.

Andi x


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Andi

Like you said i emailed one of the nurses at the clinic today at CARU and explained to her what is happening, she said its probably a period on it's way, so it has put my mind at rest now, how are you

Crazybabe


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Crazybabe,

I guess that makes sense because you would be close to it.  I hope when it comes it's not too heavy, mine did last a bit longer when I DR.  Glad your mind is easier now.

I'm good thanks.

Andi x


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Andi

Yes i hope AF isn't gonna be too heavy either although i got painful period pains, which i don't normally have, so i think it may be a bit heavier than normal, never mind at least i know the DR is working hey! on day 5 already.

 

Crazybabe


----------



## bethan21 (Oct 30, 2007)

hiya, im living in merthyr tydfil but no one really speaks on the mid glam board, thought id come here instad, was wondering if anybody is under prince charles hospital or if they have been? i have had my hsg and tubes seem fine, the letter i recieved said they now want to try and stimulate my ovaries, im due to go bk in april time but they want me to lose weight, im sure they wont give me clomid until i have lost some however i dont actually know how much they would like me to lose, is anyone ese in here overweight and been prescribed clomid?


----------



## wsuziewms (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi 
I am new as well, living in rct. I am just about to have a consultation at caru 13th march. I am very axious though, so here looking for support.
I have 2 children but now have endo and blocked tubes so ivf is our only option for a very muchh wanted baby no 3.
suz x


----------

